# Restored Elgin at the Pawn Stars pawn shop.



## bikewhorder (Dec 13, 2021)

I'm not sure who appraised this bike but I think they might be off by a decimal place. https://gspawn.com/wooden-rimmed-elgin-bicycle/


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 13, 2021)

Best I could do is 275 cash take it or leave it...


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 13, 2021)

I went to their website and I believe this is one of those Rick’s Restorations pieces.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 13, 2021)

Would an old Sears Elgin have that 4-holes chain ring sprocket, and what about the wooden wheels not steel clad?

What good are wooden wheels on an antique bicycle, if nobody can see the fancy wood!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 13, 2021)

I guess it would be worth $10,000 if the fork was not bent.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 13, 2021)

There is so much wrong in the description.....

Remember when people actually did some research to learn the truth??


----------



## 1motime (Dec 13, 2021)

Also generously offered is this American / Italian beauty.  Cheaper than the Elgin and your friends can come along for the fun!
14 day guaranteed warranty!









						Campagnolo 3-Speed Triplet Bicycle
					

Campagnolo 3-Speed Triplet Bicycle sold by Tv’s “Pawn Stars” Gold & Silver Pawn Shop. Authenticity Guaranteed!




					gspawn.com


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 13, 2021)

haha! I didn't read the description. I did not know they used wood wheels until rim brakes came out in the 50's.


----------



## Axlerod (Dec 13, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I guess it would be worth $10,000 if the fork was not bent.



They probably did it on purpose. It was 3” too long to fit on the display.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Dec 13, 2021)

Holy smokes that fork is bent!!!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 13, 2021)

If I remember correctly… That Rick charged around 5k to restore …🥴🥴


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 13, 2021)

Fender braces look bowed out due to bent fork ….🤔🤔


----------



## Wheeler (Dec 13, 2021)

I happened to recently watch a YouTube  clip of the bicycle on Pawn Stars but didn't save and can't immediately find the link.
 Rick, the ever prude investor payed a picker/collector in the $1200-1500 range I seem to recall.
  'Resto Rick' miraculously came in just under the shook upon $5K budget and his personal finished appraisal of '$8500-10+', and I think he tacked on, 'to the right guy'.
 Resto Rick then personally returned with the same bent fork bike and bolted.
The bike has sat in a background shot in many newer episodes.
  "I'll call my Buddy, he knows all about about these kinds of things.'


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 13, 2021)

Remember folks it’s just entertainment. Now WWF is real!


----------



## Iverider (Dec 13, 2021)

I recall the term "Restroyed" was coined because of Rick's Restoration. I cringed the time I saw them grinding down all of the structural welds on a Go Kart they were involved in messing up as much as possible.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Dec 13, 2021)

From the website:

_"Manufactured by Elgin bike companies a subsidiary of the Illinois Watch Case Co., and the Elgin Sewing Machine & Bicycle Co. The Elgin Cycle Co. offered many styles of bikes, including the Elgin King, Queen, Prince and Princess bikes for an affordable $40. The Elgin Sewing Machine & Bicycle Co. only manufactured one bike model called the Elgin Timer. Although these companies stopped producing bikes around 1910, the Elgin name carried on through Sears, Roebuck and Co., who started selling Elgin brand bikes, not necessarily made in Elgin, IL."_​
Whaaaaat does any of that have to do with this bike? Looks like some randomly grabbed internet "facts" thrown together. I think they'd get an F in their middleschool school English class!


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 13, 2021)

Watched that episode few years ago and was beat down on here for about ten pages if I recall correctly! Best is the cheap sheet metal brace for the top of the struts, probably couldn't make the original one work with the bent fork! Was a good looking bike when Rick's buddy brought it in for sale!


----------



## 1motime (Dec 13, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Watched that episode few years ago and was beat down on here for about ten pages if I recall correctly! Best is the cheap sheet metal brace for the top of the struts, probably couldn't make the original one work with the bent fork! Was a good looking bike when Rick's buddy brought it in for sale!



Rick is the master of Restoration Damage


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 13, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Watched that episode few years ago and was beat down on here for about ten pages if I recall correctly! Best is the cheap sheet metal brace for the top of the struts, probably couldn't make the original one work with the bent fork! Was a good looking bike when Rick's buddy brought it in for sale!



 I couldn't find the thread you mentioned but I did find this. 









						pawn stars Elgin...aaannnd GO! | Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook etc.
					

Bars turned to the left for "clearance". AKA the fender hits the down tube.




					thecabe.com


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Dec 13, 2021)

Now don't get me wrong, I enjoy watching Pawn Stars, but when I see this episode, it gets me laughing every time!  $10,000 for a maybe $1000 bike.  Aside from the obviously bent fork, did yall notice that they got rid of the original seat, and then replaced it with a new Chinese built seat with a web address embossed on it!  No pin striping anywhere, I would call the restoration amateur at best.  I will say in Rick's defense though, that the wooden rims are at least correct on this early Elgin, he did a good job on those.  The earliest Elgin bikes, such as those from around 1923 or 1924 or so like this one, did appear to come with the solid maple rims, I've seen a few other examples.  There was recently a new episode of Pawn stars featuring a vintage Radio Shack TRS-80 Model III computer, appraised by an "expert" at $1000-$2000, but in reality probably only worth at tops, $400 or so.  I question the legitimacy of some of those experts.  On this bike, also note the mismatched fenders.  Original rear fender, and slightly newer "rain gutter" front fender.


----------



## Wheeler (Dec 14, 2021)

Here is that Elgin bike segment of which we speak.


----------



## Maskadeo (Dec 14, 2021)

I’m thinking that’s going to be on display there for a looooooonng time!


----------



## Iverider (Dec 14, 2021)

Wheeler said:


> Here is that Elgin bike segment of which we speak.



"It looks like the Forks are bent" Then paints it up without straightening them even a sliver.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 14, 2021)

in what world would it cost 5 G's to restore that bike?  he didn't fix the fork, didn't restore the original seat, and didn't rebuild the brake. 

wheels look nice though.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 14, 2021)

Nice bike.
Does the saddle look like the top leather from an RBR hairpin-spring style seat, but with the old refurbished compound springs of the original or period bike; or did/does RBR make them that way too?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 14, 2021)

I nominate both Ricks for best comedy in a nighttime drama.


----------



## 1motime (Dec 14, 2021)

Wheeler said:


> Here is that Elgin bike segment of which we speak.



Sorta of makes one feel a bit dirty after watching.  The only person that probably came out was the "picker" who found it and paid $50.
One Rick might owe the other Rick something when the fork issue kicks in.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 14, 2021)

What really get's me is, if you notice the re-painted front fork dart. It looks to me to be positioned as what would be correct if the fork was suppose to bent like that. No research done, or what. Can't believe how much stuff that guy has ruined on that restoration show. Had to stop watching that years ago.


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 14, 2021)

What is that chain ring off of?


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 14, 2021)

I can rattle can better than that ! Garbage !!


----------



## vincev (Dec 17, 2021)

At least  Rick did a nice job bending the fork for added beauty.


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 17, 2021)

For one thing a reality TV show is not reality. None of that is real. It's all scripted, the price, the dickering, the resto. Like some have said it's entertainment so you tune in next week. If you believe any of it, I have a $50K Elgin I'll sell.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 17, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> For one thing a reality TV show is not reality. None of that is real. It's all scripted, the price, the dickering, the resto. Like some have said it's entertainment so you tune in next week. If you believe any of it, I have a $50K Elgin I'll sell.



you have to put this in the for sale section. 🙃


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 18, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> It's all scripted, the price, the dickering,



I love when a seller is asking $10,000 and with in a few seconds is they are taking $1300 from Ric some solid negotiating there. I had a friend try to go in the shop and the line was around the corner. Also the amount of barely dressed women shopping in the background during the show cracks me up. It must be like a NYC nightclub the hotter you are and less your wearing moves you to the front of the line. If I were a woman first of all I would play with my b00bs all the time but also I would also be terrified of the mutants that work there. The son looks like Jaba the hut and Chumly can't get any action with a ruffie.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 18, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I love when a seller is asking $10,000 and with in a few seconds is they are taking $1300 from Ric some solid negotiating there. I had a friend try to go in the shop and the line was around the corner. Also the amount of barely dressed women shopping in the background during the show cracks me up. It must be like a NYC nightclub the hotter you are and less your wearing moves you to the front of the line. If I were a woman first of all I would play with my b00bs all the time but also I would also be terrified of the mutants that work there. The son looks like Jaba the hut and Chumly can't get any action with a ruffie.



Best part of the show is the random "hottie" wandering around looking interested in the jewelry cabinets, sometimes bent over for a future interview in a made for internet movie.


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 18, 2021)

Been there, place is disgusting, floor super gross, all prices hand writing on tags! Chum does get chicks, he plys them with drugs! He got busted a few years ago for meth, he's a super grossie!!!


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 18, 2021)

He had the Chum Chum room...


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 19, 2021)

sadly it's the worst face of American pop culture...the white trash,  BS and hype strain...
it's what much of the world thinks of when they picture 'Murica' sadly...
I don't think I've ever sat through more than 5 minutes of that show...
Someone who was on the show once reached out to me once to RE restore a 'ricks wreckstoration'
of a hoppy bike.  I didn't even want to touch the thing and had to pass.  Guy was at least smart
enough to know they botched the job entirely.


----------



## dasberger (Dec 19, 2021)

I was in there years ago and I'd have to agree with @BFGforme...  When the lights and cameras are off it's just another dingy pawn shop...  In VEGAS no less!  Shudder...


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 19, 2021)

They had a cardboard cutout of ric and I think it cost five bucks for a picture with it…..lmfao! I forgot, we did see the old man show up in his Lincoln and chatted for a minute! He was nice!!


----------



## tech549 (Dec 19, 2021)

had a friend call me last night ,to tell me they were buying a 20 inch donald duck bike
turned it on ,guy wanted 3k for it,bought it for $2200.00.actually was in good condition.
i dont know,they just throw numbers out there and see what sticks.i think he said bike
is worth 5k.


----------

